# Canadian 3rd Division 9th Infantry Brigade Glengarry Highlanders



## FUDSTR (15 Apr 2002)

I‘m looking for any information on personnel, actions etc on the S.D. & G. My father served in this unit and he told me very little other than he was in the vanguard entering Caen when the city was liberated. My father‘s name is Herbert ( Herbie ) Thomas Arnold. I also know he was wounded and spent some recoup time in Dieppe.


----------



## cagomez (17 Apr 2002)

Hey if you find anything about that brigade let me know, my unit then known as the Highland Light Infantry was apart of that same formation. Been trying to find books for a while.


----------

